# Win XP - neue Festplatte - alte Daten?



## JayKay (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Als die alte Festplatte meiner Freundin sich nicht mehr booten ließ (keine Recovery oder Back-ups) haben wir kurzerhand eine neue Platte gekauft und dazugehängt, funktioniert auch einwandfrei, XP neu draufgespielt und damit lässt sich der Kübel nun wieder hochfahren und benutzen, die alte Festplatte will ich irgendwann mal formatieren und neu-partitionieren, ABER darauf sind noch wichtige Daten (sprich mp3.s und Fotos), diese allerdings sind noch aus Zeiten ihres Exfreunds. Kommen wir zum Hauptproblem - Adminstratorrechte - die wir beide logischerweise nicht haben. Wir können also nun nicht mehr auf die Digicam-pix und die Mp3-files zugreifen, weil uns das Passwort fehlt. Auf Nachfrage bei ihrem Ex kam nur ein lapidares "Warum sollt ich dir das Pw verraten?" also müssen wir irgendwie an die Adminrechte kommen, damit wir endlich die Fotos auf die neue Festplatte legen können und die alte endlich mal formatieren. Hat irgendjemand Ahnung wie man diese Administrator Rechte unter XP umgehen kann, oder wie wir doch auf die Dateien zugreifen kann?

Ich habe schon dran gedacht irgendein Passwordrecovery-Program zu verwenden, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen anderen, einfacheren Weg.


Vielen Dank

Jay


----------



## Sinac (4. Dezember 2003)

Hmm, bei XP...
Kannste nicht einfach die alte Platte mit ins System hängen, das neue OSbooten und dann zugreifen?
Ansonsten gibts XP versionen die nen Bug haben:
Du kannst von einer windows 2000 CD booten, wählst dann die Reperaturkonsole und kommst OHNE Adminkennwort rein.
Dritte Methode wäre halt das PW per BruteForce zu knacken.
Dazu brauchst du 2 Dateien von der Platte, glaub in \Winodws\System\Config liegen die, SAM und SYSTEM, die kopierste auf ne andere Platte und kannst dann mit dem Prog SAMInside entschlüssenl und per Bruteforce das PW checken.
War zumindest bei 2000 so, denk aber bei XP auch...
Vielleicht ist auch noch ein anderes Konto bei der Installation aktiv, Gast z.B....

Aber eigentlichz sollte die 1. Methode doch schon reichen,oder? 

Greetz...
Sinac

P.S.: Ich hoffe wir dürfen hier solche Tips verbreiten, wegen Gesetze und so... Mod?


----------



## TheNBP (4. Dezember 2003)

Wenn die Daten verschlüsselt sind siehts schlecht aus ohne das Passwort.

Sind sie nicht verschlüsselt würde ich zuerst mal probieren ob es nicht reicht einfach bei dem Ordner auf den man nicht zugreifen kann, die Berechtigung auf "Jeder" zu setzen. 
Dazu muss man selbst als Administrator angemeldet sein


----------



## JayKay (4. Dezember 2003)

Die "alte" Platte hängt mit im System drin, ich kann auch auf die Ordner zugreifen, doch die Ordner sind leer, wurden jedoch keineswegs irgendwie verändert, meines Erachtens liegt es einzig und allein daran, dass meine Freundin auf dem PC ihres Ex (/den er ihr freundlicherweise überlassen hat) nur mit dem Gastkonto Zugriff hatte, sozusagen das Admin-Konto "inaktiv" ist und nur reaktiviert gehörte, dazu würde man das Passwort benötigen, auf die Folder des Adminkontos komm ich so auch, nur werden die mir als "Gast" somit als "leer" dargestellt, sprich keine Files drin.

Die BruteForce Variante kam mir eben auch in den Sinn, ist aber mühselig, nicht wirklich legal (auch wenn´s der eigene PC ist, weil man an copyright geschützten Programmen rumhantiert) und eigentlich auch ziemlich stressig (und das nur weil der Typ nicht sein dämliches Passwort ausspucken kann, sind doch nur Fotos meine güte, wenn´s was anderes wäre würd ich´s ja verstehen).

Also, ich greife auf den Folder zu (zB: F:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\lucas\.....) und bin somit in seinem Konto drin, kann mir allerdings die Inhalte der Ordner nicht anzeigen lassen, bekomme aber auf der DOS ebene die Anzeige, dass die Folder voll sind mit Daten....FU** dieses Ding bringt mich noch zum Wahnsinn....

Erstmal danke für die Antwort - hat noch jemand ne andere Idee? Sonst schmeiss ich das Ding ausm dritten Stock auf die Strasse, dann sind die Fotos vielleicht raus ausm Folder *lol*


----------



## Sinac (4. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise verweigert Windows den Zugriff komplett wenn die Berechtigung fehlt und stellt den Ordner nicht leer dar oder sowas...
Und über die Konsole kannste die auch nicht ziehen?
Ist die Platte vielleicht defekt oda sowas?


----------



## JayKay (4. Dezember 2003)

Möglicherweise liegts wirklich an der Platte - kann sein. Die ließ sich ja plötzlich nicht mehr hochbooten und steckte ständig fest und hatte irgendeinen "Ausnahmefehler" (frag mich bitte nicht mehr welcher)...nachdem wir aber wussten, dass da Daten drauf sind die wir nicht löschen wollten, war die Alternative nur eine neue Platte reinhängen mit neuem OS und über diese Platte booten, um dann auf die "alte" zuzugreifen...geht ja, nur leider ohne Inhalte :-(


----------



## tuxracer (5. Dezember 2003)

Oftmals reicht es mit ner Knoppix die Daten zu kopieren, weil Knoppix mit NTFS lesen besser zurechtkommt, als windows 

nur muss dann die Zielpartition FAT32 sein, weil Knoppix nicht NTFS schreiben kann.Falls Du auch mit Knoppix keine Daten siehst, ist die Platte deftig zerschossen.


----------



## JayKay (5. Dezember 2003)

Danke Tuxracer,

werd´s mal versuchen (muss mir dazu mal ne KnoppixCD anlegen )

Auf jedenfall danke für die Tipps


LG

Jay


PS:Bin noch immer für weitere Tipps dankbar ;-)


----------



## Sinac (5. Dezember 2003)

> Oftmals reicht es mit ner Knoppix die Daten zu kopieren, weil Knoppix mit NTFS lesen besser zurechtkommt, als windows


Hehe, ich liebe Linux =)


----------



## marcash (4. März 2004)

leider zeigt mir knoppix keine festplatten an 
hab meine platte ihrgendwie gekrascht
jetzt kann ich von der platte nicht mehr booten nix mehr
wir nur noch im bios erkannt 
was soll ich tun?


----------



## TheNBP (5. März 2004)

Wenn Du keinen Hardwarefehler vermutest dann versuch es mal mit einem Datenrettungsprogramm. Ich kann nur immer wieder "Ontrack Easy Recovery" empfehlen.


----------



## marcash (5. März 2004)

ich hab linux suse 7.2 drauf installieren können und so wieder die platte ansprechen können
,kann ich trotz formatierung noch daten retten?


----------



## TheNBP (5. März 2004)

Wenn Du Linux auf die selbe Platte und Partition installiert hast, sind alle Daten die früher auf den selben Sektoren lagen, die jetzt Linux beansprucht, logischerweise gelöscht.

Mit Glück lässt sich mit dem Ontrack Tool das ich genannt habe noch was von den restlichen Daten zurückholen. Das Programm läuft soweit ich weiss aber nur unter Windows.


----------

